# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  умение добиваться своего у малыша

## Домик в деревне

задумалась я тут не на шутку. в связи с повышенной требовательностью ребенка. вроде, до кризиса 3х лет рано, а для кризиса года - поздновато.

как реагировать на истерики? отвлекать? быть твердым и не давать, что требуется, тем самым поучая?
ну и вот просит, я дать не могу, объяснения не срабатывают, я отвлекаю. но бывает, что отвлечь нет возможности или просто не отвлекается. не давать волевым решением? из серии родитель всегда прав?

а разве много у двух-трехгодовалого ребенка способов заявить о своем желании? мой еще плохо разговаривает, т.е. уговорить на уровне речи он нас с мужем не может. он именно использует свое главное средство - сирену. 
ну и более четкий вопрос. 
может быть, ребенок, который требует что-то "здесь и сейчас" он проявляет свои природные качества лидера, а запрещая и прививая послушание, мы топчем в нем эту индивидуальность до такой степени, что он станет инертным и не сможет ставить перед собой цель и идти к ней в будущем?

может быть, мне что-то на эту тему надо почитать? но пока я не поняла.

----------


## yakudza

я, конечно не психолог, но думаю, что это связано не совсем с лидерскими качествами. Если ребенок будет получать "здесь и сейчас" всё, что он хочет (даже если это ему реально необходимо в этот момент), он вырастет не лидером, а эгоистом: "вынь да положь!", "ты как хочешь, а мне надо!" Думаю, вам надо запастись терпением, и настаивать на своем, объясняя, почему он не может получить это прямо сейчас. И даже если тебе кажется, что он не слушает, всё равно продолжай. Эффект есть! Вода камень точит.

----------


## Домик в деревне

да, тут, наверное, как во всем нужна некая золотая середина. чтобы не был инертным, не нужно запрещать все подряд. многое должно быть разрешено. чтобы не был скандальным - не надо поощрять истерики, не ругаться на ребенка, а объяснять вежливо и терпеливо "точить водой камень". но это все теория. где самой набраться терпения. иногда проще просто запретить, особенно когда слушается сразу, а не втолковывать, почему это нельзя.
а также я, наверное, пытаюсь понять для себя, что удобный и послушный ребенок это не всегда есть хорошо, что у ребенка логично должны возникать требования, чтобы он учился решать возникающие вопросы, добиваться цели.

----------


## kazangi

да, Олесь, это кризис 3х лет начинается. У нас уже все прелести его "расцвели". Требует свое - жуть. Смотрим, что конкретно требует. Если требует самостоятельности - "не держи меня, я сама залезу" - поощряем "какая ты молодец, все сама, растешь...". Если требует для своего удовольствия что-то - "включи мне Лунтика", требую в ответ - "тогда убирай игрушки. либо игрушки, либо Лунтик" Если требует "не знаю чего хочу, но чего-то хочу, ААААААААА" - значит это уже от усталости, говорим загадочным голосом "а давай сказку почитаю, мы такую еще не читали" и начинаем что-нить читать, пусть не повозрасту даже, но под чтение она успокаивается и отдыхает. Если требует что-то невозможное в данный момент, но вполне реальное - "хочу в деревню", говорим "ДА, в деревню мы поедем ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО, но в выходные, вот сейчас папа на работу уехал, а как же мы без папы... а в деревне тебе нравится, да? а кто там у нас живет?.... а давай рисовать кошек наших" и плавно от рисования кошек переключаемся на рисование всего подряд.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот к вопросу о истериках, поняла, что все, что он требует, это не конкретная вещь, будь то печенье, мыть уже чистую посуду, выдавливать себе пасту в рот, а это именно требование внимание, т.е. истерики начинаются именно тогда, когда я уже продолжительное время не уделяла ему внимание, а занималась чем-то, что он пока не считает общественно-интересной деятельностью (типа за компьютером сидела). И банально нужно поиграть с ним в его любимые игры или заняться котирующейся в данный период времени деятельностью, типа пыль протирать, посуду мыть ту же.

----------


## kosharrr

Да, это верно, что истерика чаще всего способ обратить внимание. тобы она не прогресировала, лучше еще на взлете уделить внимание малышу и направить в мирное русло. Переключить на новое занятие и продолжить свое. Двухлетка уже вполне самостоятельный человечище, но с небольшой концентрацией внимания(т.е. он не может играть с машинками 45 минут тем более один), мама нужна как напоминалка, что есть вот такое занятие, а еще можно попрыгать(самой размять кости), потом совместно что-то поделать. 
   А есть еще такое дело, что в 2 года ребенок начинает познавать границы дозволенности. Вот здесь надо все четко продумать. Запретов минимум, их четкое соблюдение и полное спокойствие при попытке их нарушить. Маленькие реагируют на эмоции, если будет слишком яркий негатив/позитив, то это будет возможность для манипулирования. Без этих границ очень сложно существовать, это как играть в игру, когда правила не известны.

----------

